# Yamaha 25 2 stroke starting bug



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

When you say it doesn't start do you mean it won't turn over or turns over but won't crank/run?

I'm assuming you mean it won't turn over when pressing the start button.

Does it do anything when you press the start button? Do you hear a click?

Take a 4-6 gauge wire and directly from the hot side of the solenoid and touch it to the hot starter post, starter should engage. If so problem is in the starter button or solenoid, if not then starter is bad R&R starter.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Probably a year ago my budy stopped by because the electric start had started working intermittent I looked and all connections were tight and clean. He had been pull starting most of the time since then. Yesterday was the first time I used the electric start. I have been pull starting since buying. I replaced the battery wires on motor from solenoid and starter ground before yesterdays trip. The old wires were not tinned and were corroded black and I like to crimp, solder and epoxy shrink all connections. Motor started with push of the bottom this morning and yesterday you could here a single click when starter would not engage. Electric start cranked engine 20 out of 22 times yesterday. 
Starter engages when jumpered. Do solenoids start working intermittent before they die?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Probably a year ago my budy stopped by because the electric start had started  working intermittent  I looked and all connections were tight and clean. He had been pull starting most of the time since then. Yesterday was the first time I used the electric start. I have been pull starting since buying. I replaced the battery wires on motor from solenoid and starter ground before yesterdays trip. The old wires were not tinned and were corroded black and I like to crimp, solder and epoxy shrink all connections. Motor started with push of the bottom this morning and yesterday you could here a single click when starter would not engage. Electric start cranked engine 20 out of 22 times yesterday.
> Starter engages when jumpered. Do solenoids start working intermittent before they die?



If all connections are good, and you hear a click when it's not working, and the starter engages when you jump it every time, then you have your diag. R&R Solenoid!

Yes they do!


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the expertise.


----------

